# Hedgehog sitter recommendations in Western MA



## maduarte (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello all - I just got a pet hedgehog and am looking for pet sitter recommendations. I travel for work about once a month, a few days at a time, and therefore am looking for a reliable sitter to check on her food, water, and handle/pet her so that she stays well-humored 

For this reason, I wanted to check with you if you have any recommendations for pet sitters in Western Massachusetts/Pioneer Valley that are experienced with hedgehogs. I am in Northampton.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NewHedgieGirl (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm getting my first Hedgie next week and have an apartment in Chicopee, Ma. I'm not there full time yet but, I'm a student at Elms College and will be moving into my apartment and getting my Hedgie next week. I'm not experienced but I will be a new mommie and have spent months searching everything online and learning all there is to know. Maybe we can work something out! I love visiting NoHo!


----------

